# Greeneville, OH -ID#10030809 Charlee, F 3 yrs



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12100377

Darke Co AS, Charlee, 3 yrs, F B&T friendly








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

She is gorgeous!!


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

More About Charlee:
Pet ID: 10030809
We have Charlee at the Darke County Animal Shelter. She is a 3-year-old German Shepherd. She is black and tan with medium length hair. She is a friendly shepherd and is waiting to be adopted. 

Darke County Animal Shelter
5066 County Home Rd.
Greenville, OH 45331
Phone: 937-547-1645


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## HannasDad (Sep 18, 2005)

Still there


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

site updated and still listed


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## HannasDad (Sep 18, 2005)

Is anyone working on this girl? I can pull her and help transport if need be.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Getting to the end of her time


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Charlee is still listed.....


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Still listed on Petfinder.


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

What a regal face she has! Bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

no longer listed


----------



## Riley_girl (Feb 20, 2005)

Just called the shelter....she was adopted on Sat. 11/1/2008


----------

